# Checkr? Email.



## iptaylm (Feb 24, 2016)

I keep getting an email from some company called Checkr see below: This has got to be some sort of spam, no way I'm giving out all my info again including full SS# and the like. Anybody else get this?


Lyft has engaged Checkr, a company that runs background checks, to complete your background check as part of your onboarding process.​We were unable to complete your background check with the name, date of birth, and social security number that you provided. To ensure we have the correct information for you, please re-enter your social security number.​


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Checkr is the company that does background checks for Uber and Lyft. They'll need your info to run the checks.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

You should log into the Uber app and reenter your SSN to ensure you did it correctly the first time. Good luck. Pay attention to this.


----------



## iptaylm (Feb 24, 2016)

Still say it's fishy. Never had a problem getting paid through Lyft.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

iptaylm said:


> Still say it's fishy. Never had a problem getting paid through Lyft.


Don't give them any info.

Lyft should inform you in the app if they need to do a background check.


----------



## bIGbADdAD (Jul 25, 2019)

This is what I received in my email:​
*Uber has engaged Checkr, a company that runs background checks, to complete your background check as part of your onboarding process.*​*We were unable to complete your background check with the name, date of birth, and social security number that you provided. To ensure we have the correct information for you, please re-enter your social security number.*​



*8 days*​*left to verify this before your background check is suspended.*​


I was "onboarded" over a year ago - nothing about it in the Uber Driver App. I called Uber and they took it like it is a scam (phishing for information).

NEVER just click on an email and start entering your social security number. That's how identities are stolen...


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Wow, that is a dirty one. Never, ever give sensitive information from an email request. No company would ever ask for that.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

It might be a scam if the return address is [email protected]


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> It might be a scam if the return address is [email protected]


[email protected]


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

iptaylm said:


> I keep getting an email from some company called Checkr see below: This has got to be some sort of spam, no way I'm giving out all my info again including full SS# and the like. Anybody else get this?
> 
> 
> Lyft has engaged Checkr, a company that runs background checks, to complete your background check as part of your onboarding process.​We were unable to complete your background check with the name, date of birth, and social security number that you provided. To ensure we have the correct information for you, please re-enter your social security number.​


That's spam. No third-party company would contact you if Lyft's request for a check had issues. They would contact Lyft and then Lyft would contact you. What's scary is they know you drive for Lyft. So someone is hacking into Lyft's stuff or reading your email or phone.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> That's spam. No third-party company would contact you if Lyft's request for a check had issues. They would contact Lyft and then Lyft would contact you. What's scary is they know you drive for Lyft. So someone is hacking into Lyft's stuff or reading your email or phone.


Or... Lyft selling email addresses under some hidden clause that its a company that they do business with or some BS.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> Or... Lyft selling email addresses under some hidden clause that its a company that they do business with or some BS.


And then there's that....lol Probably one of the many "companies they partner with" to give us all these great "benefits" if we spend what little money we're making with them.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Please send a photo of the front and back of all credit cards in your possession to expedite the background check process.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

imagine if they had a big hack and the dead nigerian prince started draining bank accounts.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

For background checks done through checkr, at least with Uber, the request for your ssn will indeed be made through the Uber app, not from any rogue email.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

This is definitely a scam. Lyft and Uber provide them with all of your information. If there was a problem with your information they would have not been able to run your background when you were hired.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Did you get any notifications through the app? I had this happen last year. I got a notification that they were going to run another background check. This was probably 5 months after I signed up and the initial check. 

I then got an email from check”r saying there was an issue my my social. I followed up through the app and got the ball rolling. 

Just a warning... it took almost a month for them to finally let me log back in.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

iptaylm said:


> Still say it's fishy. Never had a problem getting paid through Lyft.


Just reenter your information in the Uber app, it'll be under update infomation. DO NOT respond to that email.


----------



## Funkmeister (Apr 6, 2017)

Bad info guys! I agree with everyone’s prevailing mindset but... Checkr does do background checks this way for Uber and Lyft. It seems sketchy but you will eventually find out when U/L deactivate you until your “background check is complete”. They’ve notified you at some point that this would happen through one of those innocuous emails that none of us pay attention to. Then at the most inopportune moment you won’t be able to go back online until they say it’s done (anywhere from a couple of days to a couple of weeks). Sucks royally if you’re doing this exclusively. 

As long as you complete the info before the stated date, service won’t be interrupted unless you have something in your background. It is totally counterintuitive to what we know but for some stupid reason they do it this way now.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Funkmeister said:


> Bad info guys! I agree with everyone's prevailing mindset but... Checkr does do background checks this way for Uber and Lyft. It seems sketchy but you will eventually find out when U/L deactivate you until your "background check is complete". They've notified you at some point that this would happen through one of those innocuous emails that none of us pay attention to. Then at the most inopportune moment you won't be able to go back online until they say it's done (anywhere from a couple of days to a couple of weeks). Sucks royally if you're doing this exclusively.
> 
> As long as you complete the info before the stated date, service won't be interrupted unless you have something in your background. It is totally counterintuitive to what we know but for some stupid reason they do it this way now.


 we know backgrounds are done randomly and we know they sometimes deactivate you during the process. I think the concern for most of us is the fact Checkr is emailing the OP asking for personal info. Usually that info is submitted via Uber or Lyft.

I guess if anything , call Checkr yourself and verbally give them the info if they need it just to be on the safe side


----------



## iptaylm (Feb 24, 2016)

Good ole Checkr put in my SS# transposed a couple of numbers and Lyft had suspended my account for the past 5 months. Finally got somebody to answer why my background check was not letting me proceed, they told me there was an issue with the SS#, got that fixed and now I am back with Lyft. Frustrating.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

iptaylm said:


> Good ole Checkr put in my SS# transposed a couple of numbers and Lyft had suspended my account for the past 5 months. Finally got somebody to answer why my background check was not letting me proceed, they told me there was an issue with the SS#, got that fixed and now I am back with Lyft. Frustrating.


Sorry to hear your back with Lyft, you have my condolences.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

I recently received an email too, but it was offering the reports and said it had been run.
Hello _(my full name was here,)_

Attached is a copy of your background report.

The company that initiated this background check has received a copy of the report as well. If you have any questions about your status with that company, please contact them directly.

A Summary of Your Rights Under the Fair Credit Reporting Act is attached and can also be found  here.

Checkr will have no further updates available for you, as your background check is now complete.

Thank you,

Checkr Inc

https://applicant.checkr.com


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wraiththe said:


> I recently received an email too, but it was offering the reports and said it had been run.
> Hello _(my full name was here,)_
> 
> Attached is a copy of your background report.
> ...


This is what I get too. I only seem to get these though when Uber runs the backgrounds. I don't recall getting anything when Lyft does


----------



## NEO.UNO (Oct 4, 2019)

iptaylm said:


> Good ole Checkr put in my SS# transposed a couple of numbers and Lyft had suspended my account for the past 5 months. Finally got somebody to answer why my background check was not letting me proceed, they told me there was an issue with the SS#, got that fixed and now I am back with Lyft. Frustrating.


How did you solve? .lyft suspended me for 6 months and uber I could not solve


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NEO.UNO said:


> How did you solve? .lyft suspended me for 6 months and uber I could not solve


It honestly depends on the reason . I've not heard of a company suspending a driver for a specific time frame . Although if it's dependent on a ticket dropping off, they can estimate when you can possibly come back on board. What was the reason they suspended you? Are you still suspended with Lyft?


----------



## NEO.UNO (Oct 4, 2019)

For not check my ssn number


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NEO.UNO said:


> For not check my ssn number


Huh? Both companies deactivated you because they didn't check your social security number?


----------



## NEO.UNO (Oct 4, 2019)

Only lyft . Not a 1 trip


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NEO.UNO said:


> Only lyft . Not a 1 trip


So you were never active? If you were never active and have never done a trip, how can you be suspended? You simply were never approved to drive. Right? I'm confused about your social security number thing. Are you talking about the criminal background? If so, why haven't they ran it? If they haven't ran it chances are you didn't meet the requirements on another level. They run the background last because it cost money. So they want to make sure you're approved on everything else first


----------



## NEO.UNO (Oct 4, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> So you were never active? If you were never active and have never done a trip, how can you be suspended? You simply were never approved to drive. Right? I'm confused about your social security number thing. Are you talking about the criminal background? If so, why haven't they ran it? If they haven't ran it chances are you didn't meet the requirements on another level. They run the background last because it cost money. So they want to make sure you're approved on everything else first


My ssn its new . No problem . In other app take photo ssn y send my background


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I give up. Anyone else want to attempt this?


----------



## NEO.UNO (Oct 4, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I give up. Anyone else want to attempt this?


You go to Uber ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NEO.UNO said:


> You go to Uber ?


You stated you were deactivated by both companies which indicates you've been a driver for both companies but it sounds like you had not even been approved to drive with either company. Have you been a driver for either company? And what do you mean your social security number is new?


----------



## NEO.UNO (Oct 4, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> You stated you were deactivated by both companies which indicates you've been a driver for both companies but it sounds like you had not even been approved to drive with either company. Have you been a driver for either company? And what do you mean your social security number is new?


not him driver for either . He applied but I'm wrong mi ssn number . I have problem with checkr


----------

